# Embroidery on shoes



## alton246 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have been looking online for a way to put small logos or names on shoes. I have found the Hoop Tech Shoe clamping system. I have a one-head SWF and was wondering if anyone has any experience with shoe hooping system or if anyone has a way that I may embroidery on shoes. 

I own a sporting goods business and this would be a great niche for me to have with athletic shoes. So any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't want to be negative, but I think Air Brushing would be easier.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

I own a bunch of Hoop Tech clamps and they are invaluable. I do not have the shoe clamp but if I had a market for it I would not hesitate. You will find other uses for it besides just shoes. We have done shoes on the tongue using just the regular Hoop Tech TCS but the shoe clamp is meant to hoop and hold the very thick part of the shoe.


----------



## astitchinthyme (Nov 16, 2009)

Tajima just brought out a new shoe clamp. www.ethompson.freeserve.co.uk for details. Tell him Herby sent you


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

That is the old EMS shoe clamp just painted tajima colors. The new one does not attach to the tubular arms. It attached to the pantogram like a hat driver. I think this was to help minimize flagging and sagging from the weight of the shoes?



astitchinthyme said:


> Tajima just brought out a new shoe clamp. www.ethompson.freeserve.co.uk for details. Tell him Herby sent you


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we have done emb on shoes and it is not fun. maybe doing a patch on scrim felt and then putting a fusable bond on the back of that and heat pressing.


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

good luck embroidering on shoes, takes a hell of a toll on your needle bar whatever the machine tryin to force the needle through the heavier material.

John


----------



## sa10aek (Jul 26, 2012)

what shoes have you got i am looking for a shoe/trainers manufacturer


----------



## pantofi (Sep 28, 2012)

Is a lot of work, I pass.


----------

